# Which product is best for toliet training?



## Frizzle (Oct 4, 2013)

Like, for human toilets. I've heard of CitiKitty and Litter Kwitter, but does any one have any product recommendations or cautions? Not having to scoop litter ever again is really intriguing, but before I shell out money on products, I'd like to hear what works. Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The only drawback is that you won't be able to tell if there's a health problem (diarrhea, not peeing, peeing too often). I'd rather scoop.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

As a caution, some cats have big issues with this. They don't differentiate between toilets and things like sinks and bathtubs. Not too long ago there was a member on here who tried to toilet train her cat and the cat refused to use the toilet. Even after reintroducing the litter box, they still went to the bathroom throughout the house. You can find that post if you use the search bar. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I've toilet trained both mine... I recently used litter kwitter but I changed the training a bit based on my cat.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

And my previous experience. ... just a warning..... it takes a lot of patience... and dont believe that in two months they'll be fully trained ... its more like 5 months but its worth it to me... u can go on doggies litter kwitter forum to find out more info.... everyone here is completely against it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

We're not 'completely against it' we're appropriately cautious. I'm glad it's worked for you, but I don't know that it's sustainable long term.

For example, what will you do if you move? You may need to retrain the cat. Ditto if you ever need to replace the toilet.
What about when your cat gets old and has arthritis? They won't be able to jump onto the seat, let alone feel sturdy enough to do their business once up there.
What do you do if a slip into the toilet causes your cat to refuse to use the toilet anymore? We had a member whos cat refused litter boxes after being trained to use the toilet...it's a concern.

More personally...I'll never do it. My boys are 5 and I still can't trust them in the bathroom *eye roll*


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

My cat has used the toilet for 11 years... we have moved multiple times and it has actually been easier to monitor her waste for health concerns. .. I think ppl just jump to the bad stories they've heard because that's what they remember. . 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I've discussed with my vet about whether or not she needs a litter box in old age.. I plan on getting her a litter box... but she's never shown signs of needing one... she used a litter box at the vet while she was there but she prefers the toilet because she wasn't interested when I put one down for the new addition after we got them... asia has had many different toilet seats...my husband has left the seat up and she still used the seat... he got scolded though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

My vet has told me that we should wait til she shows signs of arthritis. .. She's incredibly agile for 12

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

katrina89 said:


> My cat has used the toilet for 11 years... we have moved multiple times and it has actually been easier to monitor her waste for health concerns. .. I think ppl just jump to the bad stories they've heard because that's what they remember. .


We're not _jumping_ to bad stories, we're posting about what members *here* have gone through.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> And my previous experience. ... just a warning..... it takes a lot of patience... and dont believe that in two months they'll be fully trained ... its more like 5 months but its worth it to me... u can go on doggies litter kwitter forum to find out more info.... everyone here is completely against it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Alright, I'll bite. 

I am against it. It's done completely for personal convenience. It's an unnatural, difficult, uncomfortable process for the cat. Like I said, cats can completely stop using a litterbox after this. Improper elimination is one of the top reasons cats are surrendered. 

Second, cats are very susceptible to urinary issues. How will you know if your cat stops urinating? Regularly cleaning a litterbox is the quickest way to find this out. This is a life or death situation, and you would be unable to recognize this if they are using the toilet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't want to debate about it all because I feel like you guys are looking at it from a litterbox perspective. .. and I've had a cat using the toilet for a VERY long time so I know her routine and normal pee color... I actually saw that she was dehydrated and had urinary disease because it was tinted the wrong shade one day and I wouldn't have been able to tell if she used a box... I think its hard to understand and I get that... but its not all black and white is what I meant to say... I didnt mean to say those horrible stories cant happen Maria73... I was just trying to explain that whenever I try and share a positive story it is squashed by a lot of opinions of cruelty... and I feel as though you really dont know the situation in every scenario

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I think a lot of toilet training depends on the cat. Some cats just get it, and some cats don't. Friends of ours had a cat who taught itself how to use a toilet. My mom was house sitting and heard the toilet flush, scared her until she realized it was just the cat, but if do decide to go the toilet route, wouldn't recommend teaching your cat how to flush, they might find that a little amusing :/ Not to mention you wouldn't be able to view their feces at all, like Katrina said, she can still see the colour which can indicate problems.

Litter kwitter is one of the biggest ones I've heard of. The biggest caution if you do decide is to go slow, realize this is a huge transition for a cat and could take a LONG time depending on your cat. Be willing to take steps backwards, and realize you may have to deal with inappropriate washroom use during the transition. 

I mean there is a reason people recommend against it, while it may work really well in some instances (our friends cat who taught itself, and Katrina's cat who hasn't had problems with it) there are many instances where it doesn't work at all, and can create bad litter box behaviour that wasn't there previously. 

I personally wouldn't because I wouldn't have the patience to go through the process, and clean up the messes. Scooping a litter box isn't that bad


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree it is not for every cat and they will tell you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

katrina89 said:


> everyone here is completely against it


For good reason. If you read online, a good chunk of people have their cats either not get it (just look at the ratings on Amazon) or only get it half the time... the rest of the time they use the bathtub/sink/floor/anywhere around the house as an alternative. _That may not clear up if the owner gives them back a littler box. _

Cats going in inappropriate places is one of the number one causes of them being surrendered, as it's just about the hardest thing to live with; fully destroying a home (from drywall to soaking right through a carpet underlay right into the cement... good times) and meanwhile, everything in your home smelling terrible. Once it starts it's very hard or next to impossible to fully break a cat of such a habit. 

I don't think I'm being overly dramatic when I say you're risking your cat and its place in your home when you take this on. I've lived with a cat that sprayed for 17 years and I could never ever do it again. Bringing on such a problem myself by forcing them to do something unnatural because _I_ want an easier time to avoid scooping a litter box is unthinkable to me.

Old age it would unrealistic, that cat could fall in and completely put it off, moving homes the cat will not know where to go, boarding the cat it won't know where to go, what if the toilet breaks etc. etc. ... huge hassle for little if any gain.

I went on a cat potty training forum/group and most of the stories were horror stories. The one I remember most was a guy that had a great cat that had taken to the toilet pretty easily but then they took their cat to friends house while on vacation. The cat pooped and peed everywhere at their house -- the cat would not use a litter box nor the friends toilet, and when the cat got home it just continued on doing the same thing, it didn't know how to use the toilet any longer. I wonder what happened to that poor cat...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

It's not that it's impossible to train them to do it - just like it's not impossible to train a bear to dance. But the same question remains - why?? 

Just so you don't have to scoop litter? No one in the world could be that lazy. Or just so your house doesn't 'smell'? No one who keeps their litter boxes clean has that problem. Just so you can say your cat uses the toilet? I can't fathom it.

The bottom line is that cats have the instinct to scratch something when they eliminate - and like anything else, if you go against instinct you run the risk of ruining the cat. Is not having to scoop litter really worth it?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

This is a forum and everyone here is entitled to give the good as well as the bad experiences....that's what the original poster asked for...so they know. I'm sure this works for some cats...but not all

IMO...Its not natural for a cat....purely for convience ..its takes what maybe 1 to 2 minutes to clean a litterbox.

I have 2 cats....you NEVER smell the litter boxes...never, and I'm in a small apartment. Cleaning litter boxes is just like washing dishes..I mean really, its no different than any other chore.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Recently I had a revelation that maybe people are smelling the litter itself and not the cat poops/pees.

I got some World's Best just because it was 50% off and thought I'd try a popular expensive brand for a change. And eww, my room smells like cat pee, or pine... or something that just is not nice when mixed with cat pee. When I was using unscented clumping clay litter --- at 9 dollars for 40 pounds  -- I didn't smell a thing.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had the same experience with World's Best. First time in my life I walked into my house and knew I had cats.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I use special kitty...its like $9 bucks for 40lbs (free shipping)....and I have to say...I really like it. I used to use fresh step...but that dust!!! (GAGS and COUGHS!) I couldn't use it anymore and I liked the perfumy smell  special kitty clumps just as good and very low dust, I don't think it has any scent but I don't smell the litter boxes...for the price I'm happy with it and free shipping is awesome  especially when you don't drive and can't haul heavy items.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the constructive feedback! I had wondered about sinks/tubs, so I'm glad that was addressed. I wouldn't have thought that some cats are un-litter trained afterwards, which would be a major factor not to try the product.

And because I feel a little attacked (thanks to one user for implying I am dirty & lazy), I wanted to clarify that the ad & website only promotes the good. My litter boxes do not reek, & while a necessary chore (like washing dishes), sometimes I dream of a dishwasher.

If anyone would like to share links to cheap but effective kitty litter they order online, that would be appreciated. My two girls are only 6 months old, so I hope to have many, many years of buying litter ahead of me, & wouldn't mind cutting down on that cost.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dirty and lazy? Wow, I'm afraid if we recommend an inexpensive litter, we'll be accused of calling you _cheap_, too.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

This is what I (and a lot of other people here) buy: Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra Clumping Cat Litter

$15 for 40lbs of it and it's often on sale on that site too.

It's completely dust free with NO scent, yet it covers any litterbox smell and it clumps great.

I also get my food there so I get free shipping.

In my opinion the Walmart brand Special Kitty is horrible. It clumps OKAY with no dust, but there is ZERO odor control. I could smell every time my cats took a crap. I didn't like it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was happy with Special Kitty, no issues at all, I just hated having to go to Walmart to get it. :shock:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 4, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Dirty and lazy? Wow, I'm afraid if we recommend an inexpensive litter, we'll be accused of calling you _cheap_, too.


Sorry if I was reading too much into it but "... Just so you don't have to scoop litter? No one in the world could be that lazy. Or just so your house doesn't 'smell'? No one who keeps their litter boxes clean has that problem." bruised my ego a bit. Pretty much everything besides that was helpful and constructive and I appreciated it thoroughly.

As to cheap, I try to consider myself thrifty.  Thanks for the Special Kitty recommendation, I will put it on my list of things to try. Do I need to worry about the cats not using it because it is a change/smells different from my current litter?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, I didn't see anything that indicated you were dirty or lazy...... I must have been reading a different thread.

Meh, I realize a lot of how we ask our cats to live is not 'natural'... but imho this is taking it a bit too far. Expecting them to go in a toilet just isn't something (again, imho) I think they should be asked to do.

My guys get IMMENSE satisfaction from scratching and covering their business. Ok, well BOOK does. MowMow just leaves it for Book to deal with but MowMOw DOES seem to get immense satisfaction in rooting around for juuussstttttt the right spot to squat.

Aside from that, I don't like other people using my toilet, much less the cats. Id be very unhappy to get all ready to use the potty only to have to shut the lid and flush and wait a few seconds.. because someone left a floater.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Sorry if I was reading too much into it but "... Just so you don't have to scoop litter? No one in the world could be that lazy. Or just so your house doesn't 'smell'? No one who keeps their litter boxes clean has that problem." bruised my ego a bit. Pretty much everything besides that was helpful and constructive and I appreciated it thoroughly.


Yeah, I guess that was a bit harsh. 

I'm really, REALLY thrifty!! :grin: 

I've changed litter with no problems. I can do pretty much anything with my girls, though. Change food, location of food dishes, litter boxes, MOVE. I seem to be pretty luck with my bratz, considering some of the stories I've read here. 

I use Tidy Cats and I'm happy with it. I wait until the 20 lb. containers go on sale for $5 at my grocery store and I stock up.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Auroraei said:


> In my opinion the Walmart brand Special Kitty is horrible. It clumps OKAY with no dust, but there is ZERO odor control. I could smell every time my cats took a crap. I didn't like it.


Maybe you weren't scooping enough? I use it and there is NO litterbox smell in my apartment. Maybe havig covered litterboxes helps (I have those). I'm happy with it


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> Maybe you weren't scooping enough? I use it and there is NO litterbox smell in my apartment. Maybe havig covered litterboxes helps (I have those). I'm happy with it


I have a covered box and scoop once a day. I'd smell it immediately when they pooped. For me, that litter had zero odor control. Since I switched to Dr. Elsey's the smell has completely disappeared.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ahhhh I scoop 2 times....I guess it helps

I used to use the cat attract from dr elyse...loved it!! When I was training marshall from paper (that's how he was trained...augh!) The rescue group never thought I'd get him to use litter.....it worked! But it is expensive for me. Maybe I'll try her other one if I find it on sale. And I'm cheap 

Thought about getting that litter box that scoops itself???? But I don't trust it to work...as well as I do hahaha


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I've heard lots of success stories about toilet training, and also_ lots _of negatives. Ultimately, you as an owner must decide. I personally prefer scented Tidy Cats litter and a nice big hooded litter box. I never smell *anything *and only scoop every day or every other day with one cat. Even when Ellie does her business I can't smell anything. And I live in a relatively small two bedroom apartment. The Tidy Cats that is scented with Gain is especially nice at odor control and clumping!

My only personal experience of toilet training cats is a friend of mine who tried toilet training her cats for over a year because she hated litter boxes. She was so excited when she thought finally got them "trained", until she found out they had been peeing pretty much anywhere they associated with the toilet... sinks (kitchen sink, too... yuck), bathtub, and some other unsightly places. If someone left the toilet seat down and the cat had to go - they'd go ON the toilet lid. They'd also commonly fall into the toilet since it's such an odd position and be covered in their pee and/or the toilet water... and there would be some cat pee left on the seat or around the toilet. Her older cat started having issues getting on the toilet and other high surfaces and started pooping and peeing in front of the toilet, which is when she went back to litter boxes. It just isn't comfortable for cats to begin with, for old, arthritic cats it's a nightmare.

So basically her trying to eliminate litter boxes left her with cat-pee smelling sink drains and bathroom...

To me, it may sound like a good concept but really isn't worth it in my opinion. I know Jackson Galaxy and lots of other big cat advocates are totally against it, and it's just totally unnatural and changes the wonderful habits a cat already has - to go in their litter box and cover it up. To me, scooping litter is plenty easy and I consider myself lucky to have an animal so clean!

It's totally a personal preference though, and ultimately is your decision!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Auroraei said:


> In my opinion the Walmart brand Special Kitty is horrible. It clumps OKAY with no dust, but there is ZERO odor control. I could smell every time my cats took a crap. I didn't like it.


I think it's normal to smell _something_ when your cat poops, there's no litter on earth that can stop smells from going into the air. I'm sure when _you_ use the bathroom, butterflies and fairies don't circle the toilet. :grin:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I'm sure when _you_ use the bathroom, butterflies and fairies don't circle the toilet. :grin:


Pfft, speak for yourself. In my house it's rainbows and glitter when I leave the bathroom!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Not according to Mow.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I think it's normal to smell _something_ when your cat poops, there's no litter on earth that can stop smells from going into the air. I'm sure when _you_ use the bathroom, butterflies and fairies don't circle the toilet. :grin:


I disagree. When I used Special Kitty I'd immediately smell from my computer chair any time the cats poop. I switched to Dr. Elsey's and now I never ever smell it. That's just my experience.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Pfft, speak for yourself. In my house it's rainbows and glitter when I leave the bathroom!


Hahahahaha. I also chuckled at the "floater" comment. You gals are Too funny...but ewwww I wouldn't want to see that either


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 4, 2013)

I have thought about using hooded litter boxes but (please don't laugh!) I saw a couple episodes of "My Cat From ****" & it seemed the guy was always getting rid of those because of the people's cats having a tendency to guard/pee around the openings. Is that show bogus? Was it only a problem because there weren't enough litter boxes per cat? Or is that something that is a problem just to certain cats?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jackson Galaxy is NEVER bogus, tyvm. He's our hero.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I think that is just a problem with certain cats. Both my cats use a hooded jumbo litter box with a flap, we only have 1. There are no issues. It really does depend on the cat.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not just guarding but a lot of cats don't seem to like the hood holding in the smell. Also, if you have two cats and one is a bully no only can they guard against going IN they can trap another cat inside.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Some cats just don't care for them. My cats have this:












That t.v. show is excellent, don't ever ever ever doubt my future husband, Jackson Galaxy. :grin:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 4, 2013)

Ooh! That cabinet is very nice looking, is that the actual model you have, or did you build something similar? What price did it run and where? Glad to hear watching that show hasn't been a waste, there's three seasons on netflix so I know what I'll be catching up on. :3


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Frizzle said:


> I have thought about using hooded litter boxes but (please don't laugh!) I saw a couple episodes of "My Cat From ****" & it seemed the guy was always getting rid of those because of the people's cats having a tendency to guard/pee around the openings. Is that show bogus? Was it only a problem because there weren't enough litter boxes per cat? Or is that something that is a problem just to certain cats?


I don't know, is the simple and short answer. I can only tell you that I've used covered boxes for years and never had any problems.

Right now, I have two boxes, one is a conventional covered box and the other is a deep side open box, BUT I have it tucked in a cardboard box for a couple of reasons. The most important is to cut down on the constant challenge my cats insist on, and that is, "how far can I fling the cat litter out of this box?"
The other reason is a bit of privacy. My girls seem to really like their privacy. I will oblige. 
So it is tucked in a box up on the landing that leads to the loft/attic. No one goes up there so it's perfect for them.

I have also noticed that if they're are in a blind panic, like if the window cleaner suddenly appears at the window in the room they're sleeping on the bed in, they freak, or there is a loud sound they are unfamiliar with, they will seek hiding shelter in either the hooded litter box, or the box in a box upstairs. (whichever they are closest to, obviously lol)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Frizzle said:


> Ooh! That cabinet is very nice looking, is that the actual model you have, or did you build something similar? What price did it run and where? Glad to hear watching that show hasn't been a waste, there's three seasons on netflix so I know what I'll be catching up on. :3


It's the exact one that I have, I got it from Craigslist, for a fraction of the price, brand new and assembled. Their cat refused to use it. (I love Craigslist!) I've had it for maybe five years? Love it!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Some cats just don't care for them. My cats have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the one on the right...in espresso brown


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I had the same experience with World's Best. First time in my life I walked into my house and knew I had cats.


I've been using World's Best for years with my Mashka, and now I am using "multiple cats" with my current two kittens, and there is no smell in my place. The reason I like World's Best is that it doesn't stick to surfaces which was my experience with other litters I tried before. 

I am pretty paranoid about cleaning though and normally try to clean as soon as I see a cat using the litter box except for when I am at work, so this could be the reason. I have uncovered box.

In terms of toilet training - I recently watched a video on you tube when someone tried to document how he did it. There were so many "accidents" during the learning process, I just really don't see that it'd be worth it. At least not for me. I don't know if the guy taught the cat or not, I got bored with the videos. 

Also, it's not like you can teach them to flush - and only do it when needed, not again and again and again like a kitty in a "honey why my water bill it too high" video. Without flushing, the mess will stay in your toilet until you get home from work and smell. 

Having said that - one of my kittens, Hansel, is very interested in the toilet. He jumps on it even when I am using it and looks inside. Thankfully he is sufficiently big by now (almost 7 months) not to drown, though I still try to keep the lid close. I'd not be surprised if he starts using it on his own, but even if he does, I'd still keep the box.


----------



## tank (Jan 31, 2014)

My cat has an area outback where he poos and pees, but always on the same place, so I can check for health issues.


----------

